# Ginger home from surgery



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

Seems to be doing well, has already used potty pen is able to bend knee some when laying down. She is on a fentanyl patch right now for pain and generally seems more like herself. He performed a Rt tibial tuberosity transposition, lateral imbrication,and sulcoplasty.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Aww sweet girl! That looks painful!
I wish her a very speedy recovery!:angel:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww poor baby! What strength is the Fentanyl patch?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, poor baby! 
We are sending puppy kisses and well wishes for speedy recovery.


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

25 micrograms on the patch, wants us to remove in 72 hours.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ouch poor baby!  Bless her heart. Heres wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What did the Vet tell you about the Fentanyl patch, besides that it needs to come off in 72 hours?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor baby. It does look painful. I hope she recovers quickly and isn't in too much pain once her patch is removed.
Gina


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, sweet thing!! Thank the Lord they bounce back fast. Gentle tummy rubs from me.
Carole


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What did the Vet tell you about the Fentanyl patch, besides that it needs to come off in 72 hours?


Mainly just instructions on how to remove/handle the patch(gloves) and disposal of it as it is a strong narcotic and obviously keep away from kids etc. If we remove there is a special product that helps remove the adhesive. We can also bring to our local vet to have removed if desired.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks pretty good for just having surgery! I'm glad she's home with you now. They always rest better at home with the mama. Heal well, little one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww. Give her gentle hugs from me!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, poor baby. Give her some extra ear scratches and gentle tummy rubs from us. I hope she heals quickly and completely.


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

4 days post op and is already walking pretty good while bearing weight on her leg. I was not expecting that, she's even standing up begging for treats although I discourage that. We are restricting running and walking on slick surfaces and trying to keep her quiet. We have not had to use the cone collar yet as she has left the wound alone. Hope things continue to progress.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's a mixed blessing when they feel too good for their own good. Keeping a hav that's feeling fine quiet is quite an undertaking. Hope she continues to heal well. Tori sends ear-lickies and I'm sending gentle belly rubs. :hug:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww what a sweetie. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear Ginger is recovering so well. Keep it up!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's good to hear that she is feeling better and using her leg. I hope she continues to get better each day and glad this is behind both of you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to read she seems to be doing so well. It's hard to keep them quiet! Hope this continues to go so well.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

healing kisses to her and much spoiling her!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby! Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Ginger!


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

Funny this is the 2nd time we started to let her hair grow out this year and both times surgery (other was for cherry eye tucking) made us have to trim it down. She's got 4 bald spots where they shaved to the skin that need to fill in over time. Her hind quarter as seen in pic and on her other side is a good size area where the pain patch was, which was a challenge to remove as it was very adhered to the skin. Once she is cleared by her ortho we will need to trim the rest of her hair down until it evens out again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so happy to hear that Ginger is doing so well. Good luck keeping her calm. But happy to hear she is feeling so good.


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you, today we are amazed as she is weight bearing and walking without a limp. She has her demeanor back as if she's feeling much better. I don't want to get to relaxed though as setbacks are possible. We are walking around slowly in the house and keeping things calm as to not excite her as I think she would take off and go if we didn't.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

fetanyl patches are scary. just had a friend overdose from one and he died. seriously.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad your baby is doing so well. Sending healing vibes for a continued quick recovery.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww.....just saw Ginger's pictures. I'm guessing she had surgery for patella luxation? My first Hav had that, but we were fortunate in that she never needed the surgery. I bet Ginger will feel like a new dog after she heals. What a sweetie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pls. disregard my post in your other thread. I hadn't seen this until now.

Sorry to read that Ginger needed surgery after all.  Hope she does well and is a good girl so mommy doesn't worry too much. I know how it can be tough keeping her still and calm when she's feeling so good.


----------



## snakel (Apr 28, 2008)

Well tomorrow the staples come out. If I did not know it, I would not think she had patella surgery 9 days ago as she walks with her usual swagger and confidence with no limp. She even has snuck up the stairs(without our permission btw) a couple of times when we briefly took our eye off of her and that did not bother her. I think my ortho would be mad if he knew that.....She also does not seem to be bothered when standing up on hind legs to greet us or beg from us. I wonder if this is fool's gold or do dogs really recover this fast from these procedures ?????


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Great news...so glad to hear Ginger is doing so well! I hope the good progress continues.

My little niece saw the picture of her leg and exclaimed "The doggie has a halloween leg!"


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhhh, poor baby girl! Sending her hugs and get well soon wishes.


----------

